# Anyone own Usher speakers?



## Listen2this1

I am wanting to see if someone can get me the angle on the front of their speakers. I am going to try a similar design and I am wanting the front to have a slant. Thanks for the help. I will be sure to post the process of my build.


----------



## spyderx

Which ones? I have the S520 but no slant. Tiny dancers do. Are you talking bookshelfs or floorstanders?


----------



## IceClass

Hey SpyderX; how do you find the S520s and how do you use them?

 I've been considering them for a while now as nearfield/midfield/small office/desktop speakers.

 I'd welcome some impressions if you're up for it.


----------



## MuseMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey SpyderX; how do you find the S520s and how do you use them?

 I've been considering them for a while now as nearfield/midfield/small office/desktop speakers.

 I'd welcome some impressions if you're up for it._

 

I'm not SpyderX but I do own and enjoy the Usher S520's. I think they contrast with my Denon D2000's and will match the sound signature of your AKG's with perhaps slightly more aggressive treble akin to Audio-Technica open headphones. If you have wood floorboards and plan to use them as near field/computer speakers they will be slightly bright, or neutral if you think the AKG K701/ATH-9000 are neutral. With carpet and heavy curtains the bass will become more prominate and full - which is the sound signature I personally prefer.

 On the whole though, they are punchy and revealing, so they sound awesome with well recorded material and quite nasty with overcompressed and sibilant mp3s/recordings.

 I would certainly buy them again in a heartbeat if they were stolen! 

 The birch wood veneer is lovely also.


----------



## IceClass

And they're front ported too.
 Every time i see a bookshelf speaker I like, it's always rear ported which precludes use as a desktop/nearfield monitor.

 Nice pic.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And they're front ported too.
 Every time i see a bookshelf speaker I like, it's always rear ported which precludes use as a desktop/nearfield monitor._

 

Not always. B&W speakers usually come with port plugs which is designed to tailor the bass response for boundary placement. For example, the 686 has a two size port plug meaning you can run them sealed or partially plugged depending on your proximity to the wall.


----------



## spyderx

Apologies to the original poster! Maybe you could email Usher and ask them what the angle is? Or post over on audiogon, there are quite a few people there with the Tiny Dancers.

 Anyway, I really like the S520. I use them as a nearfield monitor, driven by a 20wpc tube amp (Jolida 102b). The speakers are very revealing, I only use lossless audio ripped from my CDs through an external DAC. 

 I tried (and own) B&W CM1, Usher S520, and Paradigm Atoms. I kept the Ushers. I have B&W on my main room setup but like these better in the nearfield.

 I've posted this picture before... but here is the S520:


----------



## IceClass

Nice pic and set upSyderX. I still especially like those cute little speaker stands.
 Did you also make the little shelf between the DAC and headamp?

 Good info on the B&W686, I had considered them but discounted them because of the porting arrangement. I hadn't heard about the plug system. I shall perhaps have to reconsider them.
 Thanks for the tip.


----------

